# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  I cant work with my computer

## willycybula

I have it in my laptop and my usb hard drive
Here is my file please help me, regards!!!!

File saved as 091203_215637_avptool_sysinfo_4b1809e58c8f4.zip 
File size 22485 
MD5 40eb856e164da9b07dc85492884b12a6 

*Добавлено через 6 минут*

091203_215637_avptool_sysinfo_4b1809e58c8f4.zip

----------


## Numb

Hello.
First of all, please download AVZ tool from here - http://z-oleg.com/avz4.zip and unzip it to separate folder. Run avz.exe - upper menu "File" - "database upgrade" - perform upgrade.  After upgrade is finished, upper menu "File" - "Custom scripts" - execute the script: 

```
begin
SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
SearchRootkit(true, true);
 QuarantineFile('D:\autorun.inf','');
 DeleteFile('D:\autorun.inf');
 BC_DeleteFile('D:\autorun.inf');
BC_ImportQuarantineList;
BC_Activate;
ExecuteSysClean;
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

 After reboot, upload quarantine via the link http://virusinfo.info/upload_virus_eng.php?tid=62319 as it's described in app.3 of the rules and make new logs as it's described in the rules. Pay attention to the fact that you shouldn't upload the logs via the link - just attach them to your post here.

----------


## willycybula

Rady here is the quarantine files

----------


## willycybula

here is the avz

----------


## Numb

I'm sorry for delay, but we have got none of your logs. Could you make 3 logs (2 with AVZ and 1 with Hijackthis) as it's described in the rules? If you've already made them - just attach them to your post here.

----------

